# Burton Invader Sizing



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

I wear an 8 for normal shoes.

I tried on the 8 for the Burton Invader and it was pretty tight. My toe touched the inside tip but was not scrunched. The top of my foot had a lot of pressure on it. I tried on the 9 and it fit nice and snug. There is some room in front of my toe.

I’ve read that you typically want to go down a size on snowboarding boots. Although I have read a couple of instances where people went up a size for Burton boots.

Any advice?


----------



## JGB (Dec 23, 2009)

I was just going to create a similar thread for my brand new Burton Ruler (2010) boots. I wear a 10.5 in most shoes and bought an 11 boot, which is what my old Burton Tribute boot was. The Burton Ruler was pretty tight (not uncomfortably tight, but then again I only had it on for a few minutes) and I've been told it will stretch about 1/2 of a size. I decided to just go ahead and go with the 11 since if it stretches that 1/2 size, it should be perfect. 

Ronin, you seem to be in the exact same boat as me in your description of the way the 8 Invader fits you. It will probably come down to how much the 8 will stretch. You don't want the boot loose on you, which is what the 9 will likely be, especially if it stetches 1/2 of a size.

Does anybody have any input on how much I/we can expect the Burton Ruler & Invader to stretch?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

JGB, the room at the front and heel movement with the Invaders was bugging me too much so I decided to go back to the shop and try on other boots. I ended up finding the Burton Tribute a much better fit - at a size 8 (my normal size) as opposed to the Invaders in a size 9. My toe fit snug up against the boot without scrunching and far less pain across the top of my foot. Very tight fit which I'm expecting to break in over time. They are an older, far less expensive boot but whatever they fit really good.


----------



## MoNS (Dec 15, 2009)

Yo, I just bought the invaders 3 days ago. Im size 7 in shoes so i went with the 7 in the boots. My toes were touching but not scrunched also but the top of my foot and sides were soo tight. The dude working there said thats normal and once you wear it for a lil bit, it will mold to your foot and create a little bit of room. So hopefully the tightness on the top and sites wil lgo away.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

If those boots are so tight it hurts return them while you can. Boots should be snug tight but not painful. If they are that tight in the shop then chances are they will be hurting you after an hour on the slopes. I went a half size bigger and my toes barely touch the front of the liner (Rulers). Using the same shoe size was too tight, toes were pressing against the liner too much and the top of my foot/toes was starting to hurt. Wear them around the house before you use them on the mountain, walk around and make sure you can stand to wear them for a prolonged period of time.

My Rulers really havent stretched much, they were a comfortable snug when first bought and still are.

Always, always, always, wear the boots for awhile before buying, sometimes "hot spots" (aka pressure points) might not be noticable at first but may arise later on the hill, and always wear the socks at the shop that you ride in on the mountain. I always give my self at least 15 minutes in them at the shop.


----------

